# Enhancement Detail - RenaultSport Megane R26.R in Glacier White



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Today saw me travel to a sunny but chilly Shrewsbury to [email protected]'s unit, to meet my mate Dale and spend some time giving his recently acquired R26.R some love ahead of it being put to bed for Winter.

The aim of the day was to restore a bit of life into the paint and lay down some solid protection for it. Dale was also planning to make some small additions cosmetically.

The car itself is a firm personal favourite of mine and a great car to detail, as you have plastic windows, plastic wings, titanium exhaust, carbon fibre bonnet and red wheels - certainly very different to most cars.

We got cracking about 8:30 - some befores:


DSC01028 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC01031 by RussZS, on Flickr

Wheels first:


DSC01033 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC01035 by RussZS, on Flickr

Smart Wheels and EZ Brush on rear of wheels:


DSC01037 by RussZS, on Flickr

Swissvax Brush of face and calipers:


DSC01038 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC01039 by RussZS, on Flickr

G101 on tyres:


DSC01040 by RussZS, on Flickr

and rinsed!


DSC01041 by RussZS, on Flickr

Foamed next with Megs Hyper Wash:


DSC01043 by RussZS, on Flickr

Shuts and sills worked with G101, washed with Auto Finesse Lather and rinsed:


DSC01044 by RussZS, on Flickr

Next I tackled the bonded contamination, of which there seemed to be very little. Dale has clayed the car very thoroughly recently, so IronX did very little, aside from the boot:


DSC01047 by RussZS, on Flickr

and the bottom of the petrol cap...


DSC01048 by RussZS, on Flickr

Tardis and claying was not needed at all...

Next, the .R was moved inside, ready to be assessed for paint thickness and defects:


DSC01050 by RussZS, on Flickr

Healthy, average readings of about 172 on most panels:


DSC01052 by RussZS, on Flickr

General idea of the swirling - it's so bad, that it appears to be a single line in the pic, but the swirling was very heavy:


DSC01057 by RussZS, on Flickr

After playing with various combinations on Rotary, I settled for the Megs MF system via DA, which was giving me 90% correction or so from a single set:


DSC01061 by RussZS, on Flickr

The correction shots are a little disappointing, but the difference is hopefully clear:


DSC01064 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC01073 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC01077 by RussZS, on Flickr

Quite severe defect on the bonnet...


DSC01066 by RussZS, on Flickr

A couple of hits of Megs 205 via Rotary and 3M Yellow Pad:


DSC01078 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC01079 by RussZS, on Flickr

Some random carbon fibre pics 


DSC01081 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC01083 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC01084 by RussZS, on Flickr

Boot after:


DSC01090 by RussZS, on Flickr

Before the ZAIO cleanse to prepare the paint for Z2, Dale added the missing vinyl graphics to his car:


DSC01085 by RussZS, on Flickr

After:


DSC01097 by RussZS, on Flickr

Rear bumper before:


DSC01099 by RussZS, on Flickr

During:


DSC01117 by RussZS, on Flickr

After:


DSC01121 by RussZS, on Flickr

We also added the updated RenaultSport logo:


DSC01098 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC01118 by RussZS, on Flickr

We finished up with Mint Rims on the wheels:


DSC01094 by RussZS, on Flickr

ZAIO base and Z2 on the paint:


DSC01095 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC01096 by RussZS, on Flickr

AF Crystal was used on the glass and a final wipedown of Z8 on the paint:


DSC01138 by RussZS, on Flickr

I also had some spare time to do something with the rear lights, so before:


DSC01124 by RussZS, on Flickr

After (out of focus slightly)


DSC01127 by RussZS, on Flickr

and finally, some finished pics:


DSC01104 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC01108 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC01112 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC01113 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC01115 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC01119 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC01141 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC01143 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC01144 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC01146 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC01150 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC01151 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC01152 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC01153 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC01154 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC01162 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC01172 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC01174 by RussZS, on Flickr

and a few interior shots, which may interest some people:


DSC01128 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC01129 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC01130 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC01134 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC01165 by RussZS, on Flickr

Thanks once again to Lee, you're a legend Sir! Also thanks to Dale for allowing me to work on this superb machine and for his help and company!

Thanks for reading


DSC01176 by RussZS, on Flickr

[email protected]


----------



## losi_8_boy (Aug 29, 2009)

come up gleaming mate...


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Cracking work Russ


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Cheers Gents, the correction shots are a bit poor - I think the Sun Gun was actually TOO bright for white! I need a few different light sources for different environments.


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Quality stuff as always son.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Another cracking job Russ me auld petal, i can see you gettin another Megane do you know that lol. 

How you finding the Z-AIO?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Cheers Aaron 

Grizz, I love it! Its great by hand or machine, cleans well and leaves a perfect base for Z2. It's not cheap but will always have a place in my collection.


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

Very Smart Russ, The added graphic's finish it off nicely

The carbon bonnet came out nice, lots of depth and shine after correction.


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

A first class detail on a very lovely car.:thumb:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

looks good.... the megs DA system seems to work well... pity it wont stop the shaking of the machine though.... 

did you use the AIO via hand?!? I've used it with the rotary a few times...not sure if it does a good enough job by hand, so I'm wasting my time (and elec) :lol:

:thumb:


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Fantastic results Russ when you getting one


----------



## Tom_watts (May 2, 2010)

Stunning work russ and some great pics to


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

cuey.. it seems to increase the vibrations :lol: theres no foam to absorb any of them.

nice work russ, another renaultsport eh :lol:


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Great work as always Russ :thumb:


----------



## Claireeyy (Jul 20, 2009)

Very nice car although not sure about having the decals on the CF bonnet.

Great work again Russ :thumb:


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Great job once again Russ! Superb correction from the Megs DA system.

I take it that this was an upgrade from a Clio 197 based on the number plate? Beast of car!


----------



## TheMattFinish (Jul 17, 2011)

cracking work there!! 

thats the only problem with white! trying to take pictures of the process is a nightmare!!

Great visual improvements though 

ps i would love one of these!!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks all


----------



## Revans (Feb 2, 2011)

Great work Russ, always love reading your write ups to see how you get on with certain products.

..and in sunny shrewsbury, my neck of the woods, didn't even know about bespoke tbf, where abouts are they located? may be handy for the future seen as the mazda could do with a machine. 
Ry


----------



## koolaid_guy (May 10, 2011)

awesome work, the carbon bonnet looks epic


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Revans said:


> Great work Russ, always love reading your write ups to see how you get on with certain products.
> 
> ..and in sunny shrewsbury, my neck of the woods, didn't even know about bespoke tbf, where abouts are they located? may be handy for the future seen as the mazda could do with a machine.
> Ry


Hi Ry,

Lee is about 30 second drive away from the big Tesco, so pretty central. You're in great hands with him too, he's taught me a lot.

Thanks for the kind words all 

They are such great cars, feels very special to work on.

Russ.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Cracking job as always Russ.


----------



## dazzyb (Feb 9, 2010)

great work, looks amazing now. 
as yet to see one on the road tho.


----------



## Posambique (Oct 20, 2010)

That's Cool!


----------



## vdust230 (Oct 31, 2011)

Very nice! Keep up the good work mate


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

car looks great


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks all


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

That's rather nice that! And the bonnet is a gem! Is it stock under the bonnet? Or is the cage a bit of a giveaway?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks Nick!

The cage is stock!!! It's standard 230ps at the moment, but not for long...


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

[hagred] I did not know that I did not[/hagred]

Being a Vx kinda guy, I know very little about the Renault marque, but this I like very much! It's a mental stock car, but in a great way! The colours work, the carbon works, the cage works...hell it works out of the box 

I might just have to have a shufty at the Renault dealer down the road.


----------



## StephGTi (Nov 10, 2011)

nice car. good work :thumb:


----------



## michael3011 (Nov 27, 2011)

What did you do to the rear lights - they came up great!


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

Nice job Russ:thumb: , how many if any pad changes did you make with the megs mf during this work:buffer:?


----------



## jamie crookston (Aug 30, 2010)

Stunning Russ


----------



## zsdom (Aug 30, 2011)

Stunning Russ!


----------



## Jakub555 (Aug 17, 2011)

Very good result there Russ
as always mate 
what do you think about da and new microfibre sytem pads ?

nice car too

quicker than your golf ?

:thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

michael3011 said:


> What did you do to the rear lights - they came up great!


Thanks!

I used the Megs MF system - 3" pad and D300. It really keeps the heat down but cuts well, so great for lights and plastics.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

bigslippy said:


> Nice job Russ:thumb: , how many if any pad changes did you make with the megs mf during this work:buffer:?


Normally 2-3 large pads and 1-2 small pads. I used 2 larger ones on this as I used rotary on the bonnet and some other areas.

The main problem with the system is the stiffness of the backing plate/pad, so some panels are very difficult to polish, such as the wings on this, and the lower half of the boot, so I used Rotary in these sections.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Jakub555 said:


> Very good result there Russ
> as always mate
> what do you think about da and new microfibre sytem pads ?
> 
> ...


DA/MF system has its place, it's not ideal for every car, but on some it works very well, but I still always use a rotary as well, either to do tricky panels, or to finish with.

It outhandles my Golf with ease, but is slower in a straight line...

Thanks all

Russ.


----------



## Vision2k1 (Sep 26, 2010)

Stunning work and car! NICE!!!


----------



## Ricey155 (Mar 15, 2011)

Top draw lovely motor as well


----------



## Deanvtec (Mar 3, 2008)

Great work on a stunning car, am soo tempted to buy a cup or trophy version at the moment.


----------



## 197F1 (Aug 23, 2008)

Incredible job 

It is looking likely one of these will be acquired in the new year...... its just hard to find an unmolestered / standard car!


----------



## Tasaq (Apr 16, 2011)

Awesome job! Those red sticks on bumpers are for me the best.


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

Great Result


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Russ great work mate!.
keep on..


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Fantastic..


----------

